# [webkit-gtk] Comment appliquer le patch 1.2.3.

## prunkdump

Bonjour à tous !

Malgrès tout mes efforts webkit-gtk-1.2.3 refuse toujours de s'installer. Je suis confronté au bug suivant :

"undefined reference errors when linking due to gperf and inlining"  https://bugs.webkit.org/show_bug.cgi?id=29244

Donc naturellement j'essaye d'appliquer le patch le plus récent de la page ci-dessus lors de l'installation. Mais voilà, impossible de trouver ou mettre le "epatch" dans le code de l'ebuild ! J'ai toujours des erreurs et je n'arrive pas à comprendre de code existant.

Donc si quelqu'un pouvait me filer un petit tuyau. Soit pour enlever le bug si vous comprenez son origine (je ne connais pas gperf), soit pour modifier l'ebuild pour qu'il applique le patch (le code de l'ebuild est actuel, c'est la version 1.2.3)

Merci !Last edited by prunkdump on Fri Nov 19, 2010 3:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## prunkdump

Je me permet d'insister car je n'ai toujours pas trouvé la solution à mon problème. Je rappelle que j'essaye d'installer webkit-gtk-1.2.3. 

Voici le problème à la compilation : (au linkage plus précisément)

```

  CC     JavaScriptCore/API/tests/Programs_minidom-Node.o

  CC     JavaScriptCore/API/tests/Programs_minidom-NodeList.o

  CC     JavaScriptCore/API/tests/Programs_minidom-minidom.o

In file included from ./JavaScriptCore/wtf/Assertions.h:45,

                 from JavaScriptCore/API/tests/minidom.c:33:

./JavaScriptCore/wtf/Platform.h:778:11: warning: missing terminating ' character

  CCLD   Programs/minidom

  CC     WebKitTools/GtkLauncher/Programs_GtkLauncher-main.o

  CCLD   Programs/GtkLauncher

./.libs/libwebkit-1.0.so: undefined reference to `findDoctypeEntry(char const*, unsigned int)'

./.libs/libwebkit-1.0.so: undefined reference to `findEntity(char const*, unsigned int)'

./.libs/libwebkit-1.0.so: undefined reference to `findValue(char const*, unsigned int)'

./.libs/libwebkit-1.0.so: undefined reference to `findColor(char const*, unsigned int)'

./.libs/libwebkit-1.0.so: undefined reference to `findProp(char const*, unsigned int)'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[1]: *** [Programs/GtkLauncher] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/webkit-gtk-1.2.3/work/webkit-1.2.3'

make: *** [all] Error 2

```

Ce problème ressemble fortement à celui décrit dans le bug-report suivant : https://bugs.webkit.org/show_bug.cgi?id=29244

Pouquoi le patch ne convient pas :

En fait, le non fonctionnement du patch proposé dans le lien ci-dessus ne vient pas d'un "epatch" mal placé. Ce patch n'est pas fait pour la version 1.2.3. Par exemple : 

```

 From ae3cb9fe3b352d235dd29e426ce7c68757daa1dd Mon Sep 17 00:00:00 2001

From: Andras Becsi <abecsi@inf.u-szeged.hu>

Date: Fri, 3 Sep 2010 16:59:27 +0200

Subject: [PATCH] Undefined reference errors when linking due to gperf and inlining.

---

 ChangeLog                                        |   20 ++++

 WebCore/CMakeLists.txt                           |   11 ++-

 WebCore/ChangeLog                                |   34 +++++++

 WebCore/WebCore.gyp/WebCore.gyp                  |    7 ++-

 WebCore/WebCore.pri                              |    4 +-

 WebCore/WebCore.vcproj/WebCore.vcproj            |   20 ++++

 WebCore/WebCore.xcodeproj/project.pbxproj        |    8 ++

 WebCore/css/CSSParser.cpp                        |    4 +-

 WebCore/css/makeprop.pl                          |   48 ++++++++--

 WebCore/css/makevalues.pl                        |   50 +++++++++--

 WebCore/html/DocTypeStrings.gperf                |   18 +---

 WebCore/html/HTMLDocument.cpp                    |    3 +-

 WebCore/make-hash-tools.pl                       |  103 +++++++++++++++++++++-

 WebCore/platform/ColorData.gperf                 |   11 +--

 WebCore/platform/graphics/Color.cpp              |    3 +-

 WebKit/qt/ChangeLog                              |   21 +++++

 WebKit/qt/WebCoreSupport/FrameLoaderClientQt.cpp |    2 +-

 cmake/WebKitMacros.cmake                         |   19 +++-

 18 files changed, 326 insertions(+), 60 deletions(-)

.

.

.

```

Le fichier WebCore/WebCore.pri n'existe pas dans cette version.

Conclusion 

Comme je ne comprend toujours pas l'origine du problème et que le patch n'est pas adéqua je reste bloqué. Et il me faut ce paquet pour gnome !

Merci à ceux qui me donnerons un coup de main !   :Razz: 

----------

## Picani

C'est étrange, la version 1.2.3 marche nickel chez moi ... C'est quoi tes USES ?

----------

## prunkdump

Mes USES :

```

emerge --oneshot -av webkit-gtk

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] net-libs/webkit-gtk-1.2.3  USE="gstreamer -coverage -debug -doc -test" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 new), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No]

```

Et en général :

```

USE="policykit consolekit -gnome-keyring cairo extras xml sqlite ncurses ssl threads ipv6 gdbm readline             gdu sndfile opengl aac flac lame mp3 ogg vorbis jack dssi vst midi exif 3dnow 3dnowext sse mmx alsa X dbus hal gtk gnome jpeg jpeg2k png tiff sdl -qt -arts"

```

Merci.

----------

